# HCC property list



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 14, 2007)

thought it might be helpful for prospective members >

mountain ski-in / ski-out 
aspen/snowmass - 2BR condo
beaver creek - 3BR townhome / 2BR condo
copper mountain - 3BR condo 
keystone - 4BR townhome
telluride - 3BR townhome

mountain 
breckenridge - 4BR home / 4BR home 
deer valley - 2BR condo
keystone - 4BR townhome
mammoth - 2BR condo
steamboat springs - 4BR townhome
stowe - 3BR home
winter park - 4BR townhome

beachfront 
cabo san lucas - 2BR condo
nuevo vallarta - 2BR condo
playa del carmen - 3BR condo / 3BR condo
turks and caicos - 2BR condo

beach
rosemary beach - 2BR condo
hilton head 3BR home
la costa - 2BR condo
outer banks - 5BR home <being furnished>
waikoloa - 3BR condo
wailea - 2BR condo

leisure 
la quinta - 3BR home
orlando - 3BR condo
tuscany - 2BR home / 1BR home

city 
new york - 1BR condo

<under contract> 
costa rica - 3BR condo?
punta mita - 4BR home?

i dont think there are any errors, but if there are please let me know, or mods please go ahead and edit.


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 14, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> thought it might be helpful for prospective members >
> 
> mountain ski-in / ski-out
> aspen/snowmass - 2BR condo
> ...



I would say that the Cabo home is beachfront (It is a beachfront condo though the unit itself is in the back, the resort is beachfront) and that the Deer Valley is not really ski in ski out. I don't think a 100-200 yard walk crossing the street and a parking lot is ski in ski out. I think that the Steamboat Springs home is probably just as close to the lifts.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 14, 2007)

i thought Cabo was.. but IIRC 2/3 people recently said it wasnt, so i changed my list..

ill change it back, and Deer Valley.


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 14, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> i thought Cabo was.. but IIRC 2/3 people recently said it wasnt, so i changed my list..
> 
> ill change it back, and Deer Valley.



Villa la Estancia in Cabo is as oceanfront as you can get. Within any resort, a room may be a garden view, ocean view or ocean front. The HCC unit is in an ocean front resort with an ocean view villa. I don't know what the others are talking about. Only a few percent of any oceanfront resort rooms are oceanfront rooms, but I would still consider the resort oceanfront. 
It is a very nice resort, with two timeshares next to and affiliated with it, but clearly on a scale above timeshares.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 14, 2007)

oceanfront = indirect beach access, and i thought thats what 2/3 people said about the cabo resort that HCC has a condo in.


----------



## saluki (Sep 14, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> oceanfront = indirect beach access, and i thought thats what 2/3 people said about the cabo resort that HCC has a condo in.



http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Cabo_San_Lucas.asp?mp=1

It's beachfront complex. The HCC unit is set back a bit. There is a property map on the above link plus photos.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 14, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> thought it might be helpful for prospective members >
> 
> beachfront
> cabo san lucas - 2BR condo
> ...



Good information.  For clarification...what properties can I see the ocean from the living room of the property?


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 14, 2007)

saluki, that page is not 100% clear.

again - i only changed it because i seem to recall 2/3 people recently stating that the cabo property was not beachfront. although i cant seem to find them now..

golfnbeach, while "beachfront" might not by definition mean "oceanview" as well, in this case all of HCC's current beachfront properties *are* oceanview. although, looking at http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Cabo_San_Lucas.asp?ph=2, it looks *partial* instead of full - doesnt sound like what youre looking for.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=388441&postcount=21

OBX, Punta Mita, Costa Rica should all be oceanview, although Costa Rica's could be a fairly distant view.


----------



## saluki (Sep 14, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> saluki, that page is not 100% clear.



If you look at the photo of the living room (along with the floorplan & property map), it seems quite clear to me. The living room sort of faces the interior of the complex. Looking towards the right (off the patio), you see the pool & ocean.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 14, 2007)

but you cant actually see the beach. id say its 99% clear from that page, but i would swear at least 2 members recently said it was NOT beachfront.. so i thought i should change it.

i should have just checked http://www.villalaestancia.com/vle-cabo-san-lucas.php again.. there are pictures of the beach there.

sorry!


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 14, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> golfnbeach, while "beachfront" might not by definition mean "oceanview" as well, in this case all of HCC's current beachfront properties *are* oceanview. .




In other words...according to the link...all the beachfront properties are NOT ocenview except possibly OBX which is not officially available yet.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 14, 2007)

no, the link said they *are* oceanview. it was an *exclusive* list, not inclusive.



vineyarder said:


> I _believe_ that all of the HCC 'beach' properties are oceanview *except* Hilton Head, Rosemary Beach, La Costa, and the 2 Hawaii properties





Kagehitokiri said:


> all of HCC's current beachfront properties *are* oceanview. although, looking at http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Cabo_San_Lucas.asp?ph=2, it looks *partial* instead of full - doesnt sound like what youre looking for.



OBX is not going to be beachfront, based on all the pictures/maps ive seen of Currituck properties, including IIRC some in the $4MM range.

i did not indicate full/partial oceanview/etc in my list, because i did not want to specify views for every property, and didnt think it was nearly as important as location. (like ski-in/ski-out and beachfront)


----------



## travelguy (Sep 14, 2007)

*Waterfront*



Kagehitokiri said:


> OBX is not going to be beachfront, based on all the pictures/maps ive seen of Currituck properties, including IIRC some in the $4MM range.



The HCC OBX property (which is being built now) is SOUNDfront, not oceanfront.  The Currituck gated community is located on the sound side of the strand, not on the ocean side (although it's close to the ocean).  I am not aware of any gated community in OBX on the ocean.

I'd call this "waterfront".  I define this as the ability to stand on the front porch of the property and throw a ski boot toward the water; if you hear a splash, then it's "waterfront".  No wait ... I have "waterfront" confused with "ski-in/ski-out".  You throw a beach chair for "waterfront" and ski-boot for "ski-in/ski-out".  Any questions?


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 14, 2007)

id personally just categorize it as "beach". so it will just have soundview? i thought there were some properties with oceanviews.


----------



## whatmough (Sep 14, 2007)

much ado about nothing...

All I can remember is I spent 7 glorious days drinking margaritas on the deck of the Villa Estancia in Cabo overlooking the pool and ocean.  When I stumbled off to bed and the margarita glass fell out of my hand it landed in the pool, but the splash from the pool landed in the ocean.

Does that make it oceanfront, oceanview, or time for a refill?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 14, 2007)

travelguy said:


> I'd call this "waterfront".  I define this as the ability to stand on the front porch of the property and throw a ski boot toward the water; if you hear a splash, then it's "waterfront".  No wait ... I have "waterfront" confused with "ski-in/ski-out".  You throw a beach chair for "waterfront" and ski-boot for "ski-in/ski-out".  Any questions?



I LOVE this definition so much I wanted to see it posted again.


----------



## saluki (Sep 14, 2007)

whatmough said:


> much ado about nothing...
> 
> All I can remember is I spent 7 glorious days drinking margaritas on the deck of the Villa Estancia in Cabo overlooking the pool and ocean.  When I stumbled off to bed and the margarita glass fell out of my hand it landed in the pool, but the splash from the pool landed in the ocean.
> 
> Does that make it oceanfront, oceanview, or time for a refill?





 :whoopie:


----------



## travelguy (Sep 14, 2007)

whatmough said:


> All I can remember is I spent 7 glorious days drinking margaritas on the deck of the Villa Estancia in Cabo overlooking the pool and ocean.  When I stumbled off to bed and the margarita glass fell out of my hand it landed in the pool, but the splash from the pool landed in the ocean.
> 
> Does that make it oceanfront, oceanview, or time for a refill?



Depends if the margarita glass was half-full or half-empty when it landed in the pool.


----------



## Tedpilot (Sep 14, 2007)

Golfnbeach - The Playa propertiers are most definately ocean front, ocean view, however you want to define them.  I stayed in the lower level unit...if you've had too much to drink and you fall over your patio railing onto beach.  You might even get wet at high tide...


----------



## travelguy (Sep 14, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> Golfnbeach - The Playa propertiers are most definately ocean front, ocean view, however you want to define them.  I stayed in the lower level unit...if you've had too much to drink and you fall over your patio railing onto beach.  You might even get wet at high tide...



To further clarify my definition of Waterfront property - If you fall from the property and land in the water then it's not Oceanfront ... it's just plain Ocean!  

Furthermore, just to be clear and avoid any pesky liability, I'm not condoning that you throw YOURSELF into the water to see if the property is Oceanfront ... I suggest that you only throw an inanimate object toward the water as the test for Oceanfront property.  This can be tricky if the waterfront test is performed whilst imbibing.  The rule is that you should never attempt to throw anything that is verbally protesting toward the water, such as a guest, small children, your spouse, etc.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 14, 2007)

OVERwater >

http://www.ownrosewoodmayakoba.com/architecture.asp



those villas are from $3.5MM

although i think the 1BR spa suites (from $1.5MM) are also overwater.


----------



## whatmough (Sep 14, 2007)

travelguy said:


> To further clarify my definition of Waterfront property - If you fall from the property and land in the water then it's not Oceanfront ... it's just plain Ocean!
> 
> Furthermore, just to be clear and avoid any pesky liability, I'm not condoning that you throw YOURSELF into the water to see if the property is Oceanfront ... I suggest that you only throw an inanimate object toward the water as the test for Oceanfront property.  This can be tricky if the waterfront test is performed whilst imbibing.  The rule is that you should never attempt to throw anything that is verbally protesting toward the water, such as a guest, small children, your spouse, etc.



And if your spouse bounces off a plant or a rock before landing in the ocean, then it's just "garden-view"


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 14, 2007)

Just remember that oceanview will become oceanfront soon according to Al Gore and oceanfront will just become ocean.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 14, 2007)

This is the Funniest thread on TUG!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 14, 2007)

THE thread to blow off steam... as long as you carbon offset...

through MY foundation please! (cmon, i only pay myself $100K/yr as president!)


----------

